# benign forehead mass including bone removal



## docndent (Oct 5, 2009)

Our new doc who is doing his own coding due the Boards is trying to code for the excision of a benign mass on the forehead that he used an osteotome to remove and burred out the bone.  He relates it to 21030 but on the frontal bone. I suggested removal of a benign lesion -22 to include the burring out. Any suggestions? Thank you, Lori


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Without having details of the Op report, I'm leaning toward the 114XX series of codes.


----------



## docndent (Oct 6, 2009)

indication: presence of cortical bone cyst for past year with recent growth. CAT reveal so intracranial involvement.
procedure: Previous scar was excised and used to dissect thru the frontalis mm. At the level of of the pericranium, this was stripped with an elevator circumferentially about the mass. A straight small osteotome was then used to elevate the edge of the mass and to divide its base. The lesion was sent for pathology. A bur on a pneumatic handle was then used to core out any remaining cystic tissue....

Thank you for your help!
Lori


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 6, 2009)

*Might nedd to use 21499*

I wouldn't use 21030 because that is for the maxilla or zygoma and this is on the forehead. Do you think 21026 would work?  

If not, I would use  21499 Unlisted musculoskeletal procedure, head; and base my fee on 21026 or 21030.

This is a bone cyst, so I don't think it would be appropriate to code from the integumentary system (114xx)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

